# What Brand Trucks are these?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

I have a pair of the following trucks that came on a MDC hopper I purchased. It is the only trucks like this I have out of 22 other MDC hoppers, so I don't think they were factory correct.
I am modeling late 40s to mid 60s and I'm pretty sure they don't fit that time frame with the open bolts showing.

I'd like to sell or trade for a pair of the bettendorf trucks, but don't know what brand to advertise these as being.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy, 

At first glance, the brake rigging suggests LGB. 

Bob C.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

yep


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool 

Thanks


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Another clue was the bolster bar height: MDCs were much lower


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like the trucks I took off my repainted LGB Coca Cola boxcar.
JimC.


----------

